# My planted tank with discus



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

Wanted to post a few pics of my tank to see what some of you may have to say about it. This is my first planted tank, and first atemp at aquascaping.
Setup: 55g with java moss, red crypts, amazon swords, jungle vals, anubis nannas, anubis congensis, java ferns, pennywort, dwarf hairgrass, and cypress hifery. Fish: 15 neon tetras 3 cardinal tetras (discus ate the rest lol) 6 rummy nose tetras, 3 ottos, 1 albino bristle nose pleco, 1 sword tail, 3 discus ( I know i need a few more to spread aggression) Substrate is a mix of pool filter sand, eco complete, and flora max with root tabs added from time to time. 4 bottles of diy co2. Cascade 1000 canister filter. 2 150w heaters. Iv redone this tank about a month ago. Went from gravel to to curent the substrate 
Tell me your opinions please.


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

What i ment by this is my first attempt was my first time making a plan and sticking to it instead of just throwing stuff in. Hears a pic of how it used to look


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, nice-looking tank. Keep up the good work. No doubt you'll continue tweaking it, and it'll just get better.
Is that a huge Pleco I see on the left side/center, hanging on to the front glass, or am I seeing shadows & imagining things ? LOL


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Your tank looks great. I love the sand on the bottom. So tell me when you redid it did you take all the fish and plants out are did you do it with water in it? I would like to change my tank too. I also like the look of sand and rock mix.


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

Your tank has come a long way.


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

The only pleco I have is 2 bristle nose pleco and they are under 2 inches so im not sure what you see. And thanks for the comments. Iv added pressurized co2 and will add some pics when I have a lil more progress


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

iv added some combobia, crypts and them red plants(forgot the name)


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> Your tank looks great. I love the sand on the bottom. So tell me when you redid it did you take all the fish and plants out are did you do it with water in it? I would like to change my tank too. I also like the look of sand and rock mix.


I had the discus in a grow out tank before I redone the tank so I didn't have to do anything but put them into the planted tank once everything settled. As for the other fish. They wer pulled out and put with the discus as I redone the substrate and was only added when the tank parameters stabilized.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice tank you have there.


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

I almost forgot I created this. So hears a few updated pictures. My hair grass is starting to spread like I want finally














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

